# New Member, First Restoration: 65 GTO



## PRO65GTO (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello friends,

My name is Walt, 22 years old and FINALLY purchased my dream car.

Unfortunately, I don't know much about this particular car's history/options but I am hunting it all down. I plan on going with the Pro-touring look/performance. I will be asking a lot of questions on this forum so bare with me please. 

I purchased the car Friday night (03/20/2015) and would really like to hear from your past experiences in starting a restoration. I'm focusing on planning the build first, knowing exactly what my goals are before I pull a single bolt out. I think this will help me with scheduling and save me money. 

I would like to know what companies you guys/gals recommend for parts? What books/articles to read, AND just a general where I should start.

I look forward to building a knowledgeable friendship with you GTO Gurus. atriot:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and nice buy.
start with the list first, and it looks like a long one
do you have the rest of the car? front clip, trunk, fenders etc or is that it?
are you going to run the drag windows or switch back?
are you switching out all suspension to pro-tour modern stuff?
the shell looks like its in good shape- need to assess frame and body for any issues but looks solid from pics.
How about interior completely bare? or is there anything in there?
Pontiac GTO restoration guide has some good general information , Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide, 1964-1972 (Motorbooks Workshop): Paul Zazarine: 9780879389536: Amazon.com: Books
a fisher body assembly manual, [ame]http://www.amazon.com/COVERING-Bonneville-Catalina-Executive-Convertibles/dp/B00HR5FAF6[/ame] is a great help
This forum helped me out IMMENSELY when I did my car.

But start out with that list, this is a big project dictated by how far you want to take it and how much $$$$$$ you have to spend. I'm sure we will be hearing from you, and more folks with much more knowledge than me will chime in. Here is a couple of pics of where my car started and ended, I did full frame off pro tour (as far as my budget would allow) build


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

On a different slant, it looks like it was a race car. Depending on its race history, it might be cheaper, easier, and more valuable as a car in the end to restore it as a race car. It looks like a lot of race car items need 'undoing' to put the car back to semi-original. That means $$$$$. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PRO65GTO (Mar 22, 2015)

Crustysack, your car has been a big inspiration of mine! Happy to hear from you. I used to stalk your build while not even owning a 65 yet. Super cool to hear from you. As for the interior and exterior...all you see is what I got. I do have a contact with tons of parts I'll need. Plan is to go with a new Schwartz chassis with big brakes and modern suspension. Exterior will be stock as in body. Interior not sure yet. Lots of supporting metal was cut out for weight reduction. 

Geeteeohguy, I'm starting to learn that, but for what I spent on the car...it was worth it.


----------



## PRO65GTO (Mar 22, 2015)

Guys, I'm having trouble with my vin...there is no vin on door, checked frame today and only could find this...

I wanted to have it phs-certified b4 I start anything. I'll attach photos of body tag and Frame vin (or at least I hope it is)


----------



## PRO65GTO (Mar 22, 2015)

Frame number I found. Nothing on top of frame. Found this on drivers side by fuel tank on the side of the frame.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

phs certificate will tell you what it was but if your going with a Schwartz chassis whats the point, you have already fully committed to pro tour route, it really wont matter what it was. Thanks for the kind words ,glad I could inspire someone, and I am VERY jealous of that chassis- If I every win the lotto I will be calling them, for the full LS7 1000 hp package.
Looking forward to watching this car being built.:cheers


----------



## PRO65GTO (Mar 22, 2015)

My pleasure! That ls7 alone to make 1000 safely will be around 30k. I'd need a lotto win too. I'm going to dmv Friday to see what I can do. Hopefully everything works out.


----------

